# MP3 Management Utility?



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 12, 2008)

Is anyone aware of a utility that will breakup large mp3 files into smaller tracks on it own? In other words, if I have a 60 minute mp3 file and want it divided into 6 10 long mp3s, is there a program or utility that will do this and allow me to input the length of the files and it will do the rest?


----------



## skellam (Jul 12, 2008)

Maybe this might do the trick?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 12, 2008)

I also think Audacity will do that.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 12, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> I also think Audacity will do that.



I can't figure out how to do this in Audacity. [Of coarse I'm looking for a button that says, "Split this file into multiple tracks". ] 

Would you explain the procedure?


----------

